# Worlds Strongest Man 2012 Results



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

> 1. Zydrunas Savickas
> 
> 2. Vytautas Lalas
> 
> ...


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Heard big Z got a new world record on the log 220kg? where did poundstone end up?


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

hardgain said:


> Heard big Z got a new world record on the log 220kg? where did poundstone end up?


Going by his Facebook update he was absolute ****e,


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

hardgain said:


> Heard big Z got a new world record on the log 220kg? where did poundstone end up?


poundstone didnt make the finals

i was hoping lalas would win.... maybe next year.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

?Derek Poundstone?

Worlds Strongest Man is over, I didn't do as we'll as I planned. I spread myself too thin due to the demands of my life and the sport. In the past I haven't been the best husband, son, brother, uncle or friend while preparing for WSM or the Arnold. If i am to continue 100%, I need to be selfish. My friends and family have sacrificed for so long, I need to take it one level further and make it all worth it. And despite my poor performance, it seems their is always nothing but great things to read from the fans!! Thanks and stay tuned... You learn more from failure then success..


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> poundstone didnt make the finals
> 
> i was hoping lalas would win.... maybe next year.


maybe if this is true http://www.allthingsgym.com/2012/10/zydrunas-savickas-ends-pro-strongman-career/ Big Z retiring


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

he has done it all.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

here`s a list of big Z`s comp history and no doubt not every comp is listed .............

Completed contests 2012 World's Strongest Man - Commerce Casino, Los Angeles - 1st place (10/1/2012)

Strongman Champions League - Gibralter - winner (9/2/2012)

Strongman Champions League - Trzebnica, Poland - winner *tie w/Mikhail Koklyaev (8/18/2012)

Strongman Champions League - Alaharma, Finland - winner (8/11/2012)

Strongman Champions League - Oporto, Portugal - winner (7/21/2012)

Strongman Champions League SCL World Shanghai Cup - Jiangsu, China - winner (7/8/2012)

Strongman Champions League - Zevenaar, Holland - winner (6/30/2012)

Europe's Strongest Man - Leeds, England - winner (6/23/2012)

Strongman Champions League FIBO - Germany - winner (4/22/2012)

Strongman Champions League Iceman Challenge III - Kuusamo, Finland - winner (3/17/2012)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio - 3rd place (3/10/2012)

Strongman Champions League 2011 SCL Finals - Sarajevo, Bosnia - winner (2/7/2012)

Strongman Champions League - Latvia - winner (11/19/2011)

Strongman Champions League SCL 2011 Semi-finals - Canada - winner (10/8/2011)

2011 World's Strongest Man - Wingate University, North Carolina - 2nd place (9/6/2011)

Strongman Champions League FIBO - Germany - winner (4/16/2011)

Strongman Champions League Iceman Challenge II - Kuusamo, Finland - winner (3/26/2011)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio - 3rd place (3/12/2011)

World Log Lift Championships - Vilnius, Lithuania - winner (2/12/2011)

Giants Live - Istanbul, Turkey - winner (10/16/2010)

2010 World's Strongest Man - Sun City, South Africa - winner (9/22/2010)

Europe's Strongest Man - London, England - winner (6/16/2010)

Strongman Champions League - Limerick, Ireland - winner *tie w/Terry Hollands(6/6/2010)

Strongman Champions League Iceman Challenge - Kuusamo, Finland - winner (3/21/2010)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio - 2nd place (3/6/2010)

Strongman Champions League- Kiev,Ukraine -winner (11/14/2009)

Strongman Champions League- Budapest,Hungary - winner (10/31/2009)

Strongman Champions League- London,England - winner (10/18/2009)

2009 World's Strongest Man- Valletta, Malta-winner (10/03/2009)

Fortissimus Louis Cyr World Strength Challenge - Quebec, Canada - winner (6/28/2009)

World Log Lift Championships - Vilnius, Lithuania - winner (11/16/2008)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Jonava, Lithuania - winner (9/13/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Finland GP - Kokkola, Finland - 2nd place (8/30/2008)

Lithuanian Teams Superleague - Final - Marijampolė, Lithuania - winner (8/23/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Romania GP - Constanța, Romania - winner (8/21/2008)

Worlds Strongest Nation, 4 Man Teams - Crimea, Ukraine - winner (8/6-9/2008)

Biržai International Tournament - Biržai, Lithuania - winner (8/3/2008)

European Cup - Staszów, Poland - winner (8/1/2008)

Baltic Teams Championships - Ukmergė, Lithuania - winner (7/27/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Lithuania GP - Vilnius, Palanga, Lithuania - winner (7/18-19/2008)

Lithuanian Teams Superleague - III Leg - Birštonas, Lithuania - winner (7/6/2008)

Fortissimus Louis Cyr World Strength Challenge - Quebec, Canada - 2nd place (6/30/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Bulgaria GP - Sofia, Bulgaria - 2nd place (6/21/2008)

Lithuanian Teams Superleague - II Leg - Alytus, Lithuania - winner (6/14/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Holland GP - Varsseveld, Holland - winner (6/1/2008)

Lithuanian Teams Superleague - I Leg - Šiauliai, Lithuania - winner (5/17/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Serbia GP - Subotica, Serbia - winner (5/10/2008)

Poland Strongman contest - Labiszyn, Poland - 2nd place (5/3/2008)

Strongman Champions League, Latvia GP - Riga, Latvia - winner (3/22/2008)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio, USA - winner (3/2/2008)

Team Lithuania vs Team World - Vilnius, Lithuania - winner (10/27/2007)

IFSA World - 2 Man Team Championships - Vilnius, Lithuania - winner (10/7/2007)

IFSA World Championships - Geumsan, South Korea - 3rd place (9/12-15/2007)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - IV Final Leg - Ukmergė, Lithuania - winner (8/12/2007)

Worlds Strongest Nation, 4 Man Teams - Kiev, Ukraine - 4th place (8/3-6/2007)

IFSA Lithuania GP - Klaipėda, Lithuania - winner (7/28/2007)

Team USA vs Team World - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA - 2nd place (7/3/2007)

Biržai International Tournament - Biržai, Lithuania - winner (6/23/2007)

Eura Open - ????, Finland - winner (7/7/2007)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Palanga, Lithuania - winner (6/9/2007)

Baltic Teams Championships - Panevėžys, Lithuania - winner (5/26/2007)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Šiauliai, Lithuania - winner (5/12/2007)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio, USA - winner (3/4/2007)

IFSA World Championships - Reykjavik, Iceland - winner (11/24-25/2006)

Lithuania vs USA - Vilnius, Lithuania - winner (10/13/2006)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - IV Leg, Final - Panevėžys, Lithuania - winner (9/10/2006)

Lithuania Grand Prix - Marijampolė, Lithuania - winner (8/19/2006)

Lithuania vs World - Klaipėda, Lithuania - winner (8/12/2006)

Biržai International Tournament - Biržai, Lithuania - winner (8/5/2006)

Worlds Strongest Nation, 4 Man Teams - Kiev, Ukraine - 2nd place (8/1-3/2006)

Latvia Grand Prix - Riga, Latvia - winner

Birštonas International Tournament Nemuno Galiūnas - Birštonas, Lithuania - winner (7/18/2006)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - III Leg - Alytus, Lithuania - winner (6/17/2006)

Holland Grand Prix - ??????, Holland - winner (6/12/2006)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Jonava, Lithuania - winner (6/3/2006)

Baltic Teams Championships - Mažeikiai, Lithuania - winner (5/27/2006)

World Strongman Challenge - Tulsa, Oklahoma, USA - winner (5/21/2006)

Russia Grand Prix - Russia - 2nd place (5/17/2006)

Dubai Grand Prix - Dubai - winner (4/22-24/2006)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio, USA - winner (3/4/2006)

IFSA World Team Championships - Sint Maarten - winner/Team Europe (12/14-15/2005)

Worlds Strongest Nation, 4 Man Teams - Sevastopol, Ukraine - winner (10/21-24/2005)

IFSA Strongman World Championships - Quebec, Canada - winner (9/24-25/2005)

International Cekol Cup - Šiauliai, Lithuania - winner (8/27/2005)

The Strongman of Suvalkija - Marijampolė, Lithuania - winner (8/6/2005)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - IV Leg, Final - Tauragė, Lithuania - winner (7/30/2005)

IFSA Strongman European Championships - Riga, Latvia - winner (7/16-17/2005)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Birštonas, Lithuania - winner (7/6/2005)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Jonava, Lithuania - winner (6/23/2005)

IFSA Russia Grand Prix - ???????, Russia - winner (6/5/2005)

IFSA Hungary Grand Prix - Szeged, Hungary - winner (5/3/2005)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio, USA - winner (3/4/2005)

Strongman Super Series - Gothenburg, Sweden - 2nd place (12/5/2004)

2004 World's Strongest Man - Paradise Island, Nassau, Bahamas - 2nd place (10/1-3/2004)

IFSA World 2 Man Team Championships - Płock, Poland - 2nd place (9/5/2004)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Biržai, Lithuania - winner (8/27/2004)

Europe's Strongest Man - Jelenia Gora, Poland - 3rd place (7/25/2004)

All Strength World Cup - Riga, Latvia - winner (7/16-18/2004)

Strongman Super Series - Moscow, Russia - 2nd place (7/10-11/2004)

International Cekol Cup - Šiauliai, Lithuania - winner (7/3-4/2004)

Baltic Championships - Jūrmala, Latvia - 2nd place (5/30/2004)

World Muscle Power Championships - Canada - 3rd place (6/5-6/2004)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio, USA - winner (3/5-6/2004)

Strongman Super Series - Holland - 2nd place (11/29/2003)

America vs Europe - Atlanta, Georgia, USA (11/7/2003)

2003 World's Strongest Man - Victoria Falls, Zambia - 2nd place (9/20-30/2003)

Strongman Super Series - Imatra, Finland - 7th place (8/24/2003)

Strongman Super Series - North Bay, Canada - 4th place (8/2/2003)

Europe's Strongest Man - Sandomierz, Poland - 4th place (7/5-6/2003)

World Strong Man Super Series - Silvolde, Holland - 2nd place (6/16/2003)

Arnold Strongman Classic - Columbus, Ohio, USA - winner (3/5-6/2003)

Strongman Super Series - Hawaii, USA - 3rd place (1/19/2003)

Strongman Super Series 2002 Finals - Hawaii, USA - 2nd place (1/18/2003)

World Hammer Strength Strong Man Super Series - Stockholm, Sweden - 3rd place (11/23/2002)

China Grand Prix - Guangzhou, China - 3rd place (10/18-21/2002)

2002 World's Strongest Man - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia - 2nd place (9/14-24/2002)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Kupiškis, Lithuania - winner (7/27-28/2002)

Faroe Grand Prix - Faroe Islands - 3rd place (4/26-27/2002)

Maarianhamina GP - Maarianhamina, Finland - 4th place (??/??/2002)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - III Leg - Biržai, Lithuania - winner and 2nd place overall (7/21/2001)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Birštonas, Lithuania - winner (7/7/2001)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Mažeikiai, Lithuania - 4th place (6/26/2001)

Olympic Strongest Team - Siofok, Hungary - 2nd place (6/23-24/2001)

Beauty and the Beast - Hawaii, USA - 6th place (6/2/2001)

Baltic Teams Championships - Riga, Latvia - 2nd place (5/27/2001)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - IV Leg, Final - Panevėžys, Lithuania - winner (9/9/2000)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - III Leg - Šiluva, Lithuania - winner (9/2/2000)

The Strongman of Suvalkija - Marijampolė, Lithuania - 2nd place (8/19/2000)

2000 World's Strongest Man - Sun City, South Africa - Did Not Qualify (8/3-5/2000)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Biržai, Lithuania - winner (7/15/2000)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Birštonas, Lithuania - 2nd place (7/7/2000)

European Teams Championships - Rosenheim, Germany - 2nd place (5/13/2000)

Hercules Cup - Šiauliai, Lithuania - 2nd place (3/18/2000)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Final - Klaipėda, Lithuania - winner (12/29/1999)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Mažeikiai, Lithuania - 2nd place (10/16/1999)

Lithuanian Teams Championships - Kaišiadorys, Lithuania - winner (9/4/1999)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Panevėžys, Lithuania - winner (8/28/1999)

The Strongman of Suvalkija - Marijampolė, Lithuania - 2nd place (8/14/1999)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Final - Klaipėda, Lithuania - 2nd place and 1st overall (12/27/1998)

1998 World's Strongest Man - Tangier, Morocco - Did Not Qualify (10/5-20/1998)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - II Leg - Šiauliai, Lithuania - winner (8/22/1998)

Hercules Cup - Šiauliai, Lithuania - winner (8/22/1998)

The Strongman of Suvalkija - Marijampolė, Lithuania - winner (8/15/1998)

Lithuanian Teams Championships - Panevėžys, Lithuania - 2nd place (8/6/1998)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Klaipėda, Lithuania - 2nd place (7/11/1998)

The Strongman of Suvalkija - Marijampolė, Lithuania - 5th place (8/16/1997)

Lithuania Grand Prix - Klaipėda, Lithuania - 6th place (7/19/1997)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Final - Panevėžys, Lithuania - 2nd place (6/14/1997)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - I Leg - Klaipėda, Lithuania - 3rd place (6/7/1997)

Lithuania Grand Prix - Vilnius, Panevėžys, Klaipėda, Lithuania - 5th place (7/4-6/1996)

Lithuania's Strongest Man - Klaipėda, Lithuania - 3rd place (6/1-2/1996)

Lithuanian Teams Championships - Panevėžys, Lithuania - 3rd place (1/20/1996)

Hercules Cup - Šiauliai, Lithuania - 3rd place (11/18/1995)

Toughest Lithuanian Strongman - Joniškis, Lithuania - 13th place (2/27/1993)

Toughest Lithuanian Strongman - Joniškis, Lithuania


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

ewen said:


> here`s a list of big Z`s comp history and no doubt not every comp is listed .............
> 
> Completed contests 2012 World's Strongest Man - Commerce Casino, Los Angeles - 1st place (10/1/2012)
> 
> ...


Won a couple of trophys then


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

ewen said:


> here`s a list of big Z`s comp history and no doubt not every comp is listed .............
> 
> Completed contests 2012 World's Strongest Man - Commerce Casino, Los Angeles - 1st place (10/1/2012)
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big Z is truly the strongest man that`s ever lived .


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Saw him at europes strongest man, was awesome


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

LOL that's taking the p!ss ! lol

Actually fk that last video , lol , look at this






Can you spell SNAP for any other mere mortal lol


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

NEWS UPDATE big Z was saying the opposite HES DEFINITELY NOT RETIRING

"I don't intend to retire from strengths sports. [...] I am only interested in my limits. The results of this season has been growing as never before. Participated in 14 competitions, won the 13 of them. Therefore, thinking about the end would be stupid, "- he explained.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Being thrown into a soviet training camp from birth taught the eastern training ethos and years of practice he's 37 and the result of hardwork .

He tore his quad some years back and took 3 years to recover in that time he invented the savikas press where he sat in the squat rack pressing that's why he has a 240 ohp in the gym .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like a bit of a wimp to me.


Haha atleast he wasn't do bicep curls instead lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

insane strength, some bend on that bar too!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> Haha atleast he wasn't do bicep curls instead lol


Be fair enough if he was, his curls probably deserve to be there more than my squats! Lol


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

big z does it again


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

watched that dead video this morning.. truly amazing feat of strength

although im not very strong, I think my biggest interest is strength athletes, something about it... pure testosterone filled power, much more interesting than bog standard bodybuilding, '8 reps 4 sets' boringggg


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> watched that dead video this morning.. truly amazing feat of strength
> 
> although im not very strong, I think my biggest interest is strength athletes, something about it... pure testosterone filled power, much more interesting than bog standard bodybuilding, '8 reps 4 sets' boringggg


well thats because bodybuilding is properly gay and generally pursued by weak runts trying to stand out from everyone else because they have a sh1t personality and stink of fish or chicken .

where as strength athletes are the strongest of the gene pool admired by all and when we perform a feat of strength women get wet .


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> h women get wet .


thats usually because strongman events are out side and in UK it rains all the time

lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> thats usually because strongman events are out side and in UK it rains all the time
> 
> lol


haha


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

dunno what all the fuss is about, I did a 180kg DL the other day lol seriously though how did he not just loose his spleen out his rectum????


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> dunno what all the fuss is about, I did a 180kg DL the other day lol seriously though how did he not just loose his spleen out his rectum????


he has no spleen or rectum he is a machine


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

just wait one day he'll fail a lift and tear half his face off to reveal a magnesium exoskelaton complete with red eye and he'll say those 3 very very famous words lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alex the bear said:


> just wait one day he'll fail a lift and tear half his face off to reveal a magnesium exoskelaton complete with red eye and he'll say those 3 very very famous words lol


my eye`s red ?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

No point being big if you can't back it up with some raw power / strength! It's all i'm interested in myself

Strength > 6 pack


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

ewen said:


> my eye`s red ?


Id stop poking it with your finger then


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> LOL that's taking the p!ss ! lol
> 
> Actually fk that last video , lol , look at this
> 
> ...


the true definition of the word , "beast""

the mans shoulders are insane,, hardly any leg drive just raw shoulder power

as for that deadlift :sneaky2:


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

chilisi said:


> That guys an animal. How do you become that strong?


Exactly :huh: impressive and this dumbell - 120kg

- - - Updated - - -



chilisi said:


> That guys an animal. How do you become that strong?


Exactly :huh: impressive and this dumbell - 120kg


----------

